# 21:9 Wide, von 3440x1440 auf Full Hd switchen



## Blanke37 (16. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute.

Bin immernoch dran mir einen 34" 21:9 Monitor zu holen.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den 
LG 34UM65-P 86,4 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
kaufen.

Da ich aber für kaum 100 Euro mehr an den
LG 34UM95-P 86,4 cm LED-Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
großen Bruder rankomme weiß ich nicht mehr so recht.

Naja der große ist halt zukunftssicherer.
Ich will aber keine ruckelnden Games, habe gerade eine neues System aufgesetzt vor 2 Wochen.
Habe übrigens eine Gaming G1 970 und den Xeon e3-1231 v3.

Meine Frage ist, sollte ein Game ruckeln, kann ich dann nicht einfach auch die Auflösung auf 2560x1080 Pixel runterdrehen? Dann hätte ich ja in dem Fall den kleinen Bruder und weniger Hardwarehunger.

Oder brauche ich mir da eh keine Sorgen machen mit meinem System?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst die Auflösung auf jeden Wert "switchen" den du magst 
Bei einer "nicht nativen" Aufflösung wird dann allerdings eine geringe Unschärfe zu sehen sofern du das Bild auf "Vollbild" skalierst.

Eine GTX 970 ist zwar recht perfomant - allerdings sind 3440x1440 fast das 2,5-fache von Full-HD und fast das doppelte von 2560x1080.
Da reicht *eine einzelne GTX 970* sicher nicht mehr für flüssiges Spielen aller aktuellen Games in höchsten Details (von AntiAliasing gar nicht zu reden).

Du wirst also mit einer GTX 970 wahrscheinlich öfters auf die geringere Auflösung wechseln müssen um flüssig zu spielen.
Und das ist dann ja auch nicht der Sinn der Sache bei einem neuen Monitor die Bildqualität reduzieren zu müssen.


*ADD*:
Hier mal die Werte für 2560x1600.
11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Das sind aber noch immer fast 1 MP weniger als 3440x1440.


----------



## BertB (17. Dezember 2014)

ich würd auf jeden fall den großen nehmen,
ist mein traummonitor

derzeit fahr ich einen 2560x1080 mit downsampling von 3200x1350,
was dem ja schon sehr nahe kommt (pixelzahl)

läuft super mit gtx 770sli

die 970 ist laut benchmarks-balkenlänge üblicherweise nicht so schnell, 
aber als single gpu braucht sie auch nur nen kürzeren balken
außerdem hat sie den doppelten speicher

die benches auf CB sind mit maximum und 4xAA/4xSSAA,
bei so nem hochauflösenden monitor wird man gut auf 2xMSAA gehen können

wenn "alles muss ultra" gilt: wird in vielen games eng


----------



## Blanke37 (17. Dezember 2014)

Danke erstmal.

Was ich meine ist, wenn ich den UM-95 auf 2560x1080 stelle, dann müsste er doch exakt genauso aussehen wie der UM-65.
Selbe Auflösung und beide 34"


----------



## Zybba (17. Dezember 2014)

Blanke37 schrieb:


> [...]Was ich meine ist, wenn ich den UM-95 auf  2560x1080 stelle, dann müsste er doch exakt genauso aussehen wie der  UM-65.
> Selbe Auflösung und beide 34"



Die Antwort stand oben schon:


Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Du kannst die Auflösung auf jeden Wert "switchen" den du magst
> Bei einer "nicht nativen" Aufflösung wird dann allerdings eine geringe Unschärfe zu sehen sofern du das Bild auf "Vollbild" skalierst.[...]


----------



## Blanke37 (18. Dezember 2014)

Nein nicht wirklich. 

Also das ich die Auflösung switchen kann, okay.
Aber um das jetzt nochmal deutlicher zu formulieren.

Ich kann den UM-95 bei zu Anspruchsvollen spielen auf 2560x1080 switchen, trotzdem im 34" Vollbild bleiben und habe dann ein genauso scharfes Bild wie auf dem UM-65?
Also das Bild wird natürlich weniger scharf als bei 3440x1440, aber doch nicht schlechter als beim UM-65 oder?

Hat keiner den 95 und macht das schonmal?


----------



## BertB (18. Dezember 2014)

runterskaliert dürfte schlechter sein als nativ


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. Dezember 2014)

@ Blanke 


es wird durchaus schlechter wie das Bild vom Um-65

denn 1440 / 1080 = 1,33. Im Ergebnis bedeutet das Also das jeder deiner 1080 Pixel auf 1,33 Pixeln angezeigt werden müsste um das "gleiche" Bild wie beim UM-65 zu erzeugen, denn der hat einfach größere Pixel über die Gesamtfläche verteilt. Daraus folgt das der Monitor die 1080 berechneten Pixel auf 1440 echte Pixel interpolieren muss und da du keinen graden Faktor wie z.B. 2,0 hast sondern einen krummen 1,33 ist das nicht ohne Qualitätsverlust möglich.

1080Pixel auf dem UM-65 ist also schärfer als 1080Pixel auf dem UM-95

Das von dir gewünschte Ergebnis gäbe es erst wieder bei einer Nativen Auflösung von Vertikal 4320 Pixeln  denn 4320 /1440 = 3 4320 / 1080 = 4. Hier wären also beide Auflösungen ohne Schärfeverlust gegenüber einem Monitor mit der entsprechenden  "nativen" Auflösung möglich.

10320 * 4320 liegt allerdings noch knapp außerhalb des heute üblichen  das wären immerhin ca. 44,58 Megapixel


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Das von dir gewünschte Ergebnis gäbe es erst wieder bei einer Nativen Auflösung von Vertikal 4320 Pixeln  denn 4320 /1440 = 3 4320 / 1080 = 4. Hier wären also beide Auflösungen ohne Schärfeverlust gegenüber einem Monitor mit der entsprechenden  "nativen" Auflösung möglich.
> 
> 10320 * 4320 liegt allerdings noch knapp außerhalb des heute üblichen  das wären immerhin ca. 44,58 Megapixel



Wenn dann 10240.
Das gewünschte Ergebnis wäre bei 5120x2160 und nicht bei 10240x4320,
Bei 10240x4320 hättest du bei 2560x1080 anstatt jeweils 1 Pixel nämlich schon jeweils 8 Pixel.

Und um es noch mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
2560x1080 sieht auf dem 34UM95 schlechter aus, als auf dem 34UM65.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (18. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich von den vom TE angegebenen 3440 hochrechne komme ich auf 10320.
Wenn ich von den 2560 ausgehe auf 10240. 

Im Ergebnis bedeutet das das horizontal selbst diese Auflösung nicht ausreichen würde 
bei 5120*2160 würde es auch nicht reichen. Denn 2160/1440 = 1,5. Hier käme es m.E. daher auch noch zu unscharfen. Du musst ja eine Auflösung haben die sowohl 1080p als auch 1440p auf ganzzahlige Pixel Skalieren würde. Das wäre meiner Rechnung nach erst bei 4320 vertikal der Fall.

Ich hätte übrigens auch nicht 8 Pixel statt einem sondern ganze 16


----------



## JoM79 (18. Dezember 2014)

Oh man direkt nach dem aufstehen sollte ich nichts mehr schreiben, da kommt nichts gutes bei rum.


----------

